
How does Docker work? - clonsdale
https://cameronlonsdale.com/2019/03/25/how-does-docker-work/#
======
willhallonline
Really interesting overview. Thanks for publishing. You should probably submit
this somewhere into [https://docs.docker.com](https://docs.docker.com)

~~~
clonsdale
I might! Thanks for suggesting.

